# 3ml Of Liquid In My Mouth



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

I had about 3ML's of eliquid in my mouth by mistake, spat it out immediately and washed my mouth out with water. Should I worry.. I feel bit concerned as I have never had that much before.


----------



## ET (22/4/14)

naw, you should be fine. depending on the nic strength you might get a little bit of a buzz if anything 
remember as ex smokers our bodies have built up a slight tolerance to nic poisining in any case. now if your goldfish swallowed that ...


----------



## ShaneW (22/4/14)

How do you feel? Any nic buzz or nausea? And what strength was the juice?

I would be worried about the nic, absorption the mouth would more effective the skin, I assume?


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

hi @Gizmo 

if you spat it out immediately then you shouldnt be too concerned

the saliva ducts in your mouth probably absorbed what they could by the time you spat it out


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

12 mg juice. I feel a bit nervous but I assume that's just anxiety

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

Don't worry. Just repeat after me:

_Our Father which art in heaven,
Hallowed be thy ......_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Lol hopefully was just worried will just drink so water and wait and see

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (22/4/14)

May I ask how that happened?


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Building a clients kayfun and so how it decided to feed me eliquid 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (22/4/14)

so at 12mg x 3ml, you got about 36mg of nic in your mouth - but didn't swallow, so absorbed a whole lot less

If you swallowed around 60 - 180mg, I'd be worried, but 36mg - and you didn't swallow - I think it will be ok - if you start vomiting I might go visit the pharmacy though


----------



## andro (22/4/14)

Dont drink water asap but drink first milk instead . After 30 min use water . And rinse with some sort of alchool to before to clean your tongue etc .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Thanks for the support guys. Was super worried. But I think I will be okay. Will update if I am not. Thanks for the advice andro

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Gargle a white russian (vodka and milk), swirl in the mouth for 15-30secs then spit it out. Repeat 3 times.

Wait 30mins then drink some water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

after this whole incident, is the general consensus that spitting is better than swallowing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Building a clients kayfun and so how it decided to feed me eliquid
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



ok not to take anything away from the importance of being carefull with joose , but i would have loved to see you doing that ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> after this whole incident, is the general consensus that spitting is better than swallowing?



@devdev - don't you even start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Lol Rowan still giving me shit from all the way down there are you 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/4/14)

yup , i sure am ..


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Ok so far im still alive. I just got a bit nervous, thanks for hearing me out guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

Don't worry about it, just chase it down with a good espresso.


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

@Gizmo 

How you feeling now?


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

I'm a lot better thanks. I think this specific move will be called pulling a gizmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I'm a lot better thanks. I think this specific move will be called pulling a gizmo



I also pulled a Gizmo when I played with a Kayfun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

At least you are okay. 
But was wondering, how did all that fluid get into your mouth? Were you taking a puff and it just all leaked out? Was the Kayfun assembled when that happened?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

